# First Smoke



## arcadi (Dec 28, 2019)

Just received a master built electric smoker for Christmas (yeah.)  Going to smoke my first meat (pork butt) tomorrow.  fter lots of reading I am almost ready.  But I have 1 question. 

Once the meat gets to 160 degrees I understand I need to cover it in foil. At this point do I STOP adding wood chips? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes. Smoke can't get past the foil so no need to add chips...JJ


----------



## arcadi (Dec 28, 2019)

That is what I thought. Thank you!!!


----------



## Nole4L (Dec 28, 2019)

arcadi said:


> Just received a master built electric smoker for Christmas (yeah.)  Going to smoke my first meat (pork butt) tomorrow.  fter lots of reading I am almost ready.  But I have 1 question.
> 
> Once the meat gets to 160 degrees I understand I need to cover it in foil. At this point do I STOP adding wood chips?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Welcome!  Looking forward to some pictures of your first cook.


----------



## kruizer (Dec 28, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 28, 2019)

Welcome from Ohio. If you have any questions on cooking that butt fire away! One of my first posts here was for advice on my first butt cook. The help given was amazing.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 28, 2019)

Welcome from Arkansas!  You’ll be just fine on your first smoke!  Seems like you did your homework!


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 28, 2019)

*
A
 arcadi
, welcome*
if and when you have questions please ask the knowledgeable members of this forum


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
Good luck with your first smoke!
Al


----------



## arcadi (Dec 29, 2019)

I am currently 4 hours into the process. Having a heck of a time keeping temp. due to my MES being analog.. I feel like every time I get it right I need to add chips lol!! Meat is at an IT of 136 so we are progressing and I am enjoying myself.


----------



## Prairie_Smoke (Dec 30, 2019)

If you like more bark and some crunchier bit throughout, you should try wrapping in unwaxed peach butchers paper. It provides a barrier but keeps it from steaming.


----------



## arcadi (Dec 31, 2019)

Prairie_Smoke said:


> If you like more bark and some crunchier bit throughout, you should try wrapping in unwaxed peach butchers paper. It provides a barrier but keeps it from steaming.


_ll look into that for the future. Thank you _


----------

